# New Greenbergs show in Middletown NY



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok so i received a call a couple of months ago from the show promoter from geenbergs shows asking me if we would headline there new show in Middletown NY on Feb 14th and 15th of 2009. in speeking with a few of the members in the club that are active we have decided to do the 2 day show.we will have a very large display somewere around 25 by 75ft. it will be a nicer display than the one we did in poughkeepsie ny in nov. im working on some cool new things for the display and the bigboy and hudson will be running again along with the H.V.L.S.R.R. club members will have trains running as well. so come on out and say high and enjoy this very large 1st annual show lots to do and lots to see. easy access from RT 84 in middletown NY at the ORANGE COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS right off of RT 84. this show is close for all who live in the tristate area NY. NJ. PENN.
Look forward to seeing you all at show and make sure you stop by and say hi. and if you buy a loco at the show we will try to get you some run time on the display.if you are coming to the show and want to run a loco contact me off line and we will work you in.
Thanks
Nick...


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a reminder for anybody nearby to stop by and say hello. 

Pat McvCarty


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

where'd that v come from ? 

Pat McCarty


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

1 week to go, started loading trailer today. will be a great looking display come on out and have some fun.......


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

just bumping to the top


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

We ran trains for two days, even picked kids out of the crowd and gave them a chance at the throttle. All and all the show and our display was a success, plus we recruited NINETEEN new members !!!

Pat McCarty CEO
Roisin & Owen Railways

Hudsom Valley LS RR Club


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

We got Greenberg comin' to town here in Virginia Beach at the end of this month. We'll be setting up a live steam track for the first time at a Greenberg show in this area ever. Already got sign off from the Fire Marshal! I'll post a little something here later this week.


----------

